# Trial boot : SL, XP et Ubuntu



## kapik (24 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,


Je recherche un tuto pour installer Ubuntu sur mon MBP.
J'ai déjà installé XP sans problème.

Une idée? un lien? car il n'y a rien sur SL...

D'avance merci pour vos réponses


----------



## bompi (24 Septembre 2009)

As-tu _seulement_ pris le temps de regarder/chercher dans les forums ?
J'en doute car tu aurais vu qu'il y a un forum dédié à ce genre de questions ...
Fil déplacé.


----------



## GillesF (24 Septembre 2009)

Meme chose que pour léopard je pense, il n'y a pas de raison que ce soit différent d'ailleurs...


----------



## kapik (7 Octobre 2009)

Re !

J'ai installé ubuntu.
Au préalable j'ai réduit la partition de MAC OS pensant qu'il allé me proposer de l'utiliser pour ubuntu... mais non il a prit de la place sur celle de XP...

De plus, après l'installation d'ubuntu il me dit qu'il faut redémarrer. Je fais "ok"...
Ecran noir avec: [1032.376982] Restarting system.

Il restart jamais... obligé de le faire manuellement...

Maintenant impossible de "retravailler" la taille de la partition de mac os (via SL).

Comment faire tout cela proprement...

ps: j'ai cherché, il n'y a aucun post qui dit comment installer... si c'est comme sur windows, avec live cd etc... si faut préparer les partitions ou non... donc si c'est pour agresser passez votre chemin


----------



## Elesthor (8 Octobre 2009)

Tien cadeau =) (c'est du quadri boot, mais tu n'aura qu'à supprimer l'étape vista ou xp au choix )

Adapte un peu le nom des softs a pu changer mais la précédure reste glabalement la même ^^


----------



## kapik (8 Octobre 2009)

merci pour ton lien !!


----------



## GillesF (8 Octobre 2009)

toujours aller voir la doc d'abord 

je confirme que la technique fonctionne, je l'ai utilisée plusieurs fois.


----------



## kapik (9 Octobre 2009)

Alors petit soucis...
Avant de faire le tuto donné je voulais remettre MAX OS SL seul sur le MBP...
Mais impossible de supprimer les partitions "linux swap", "nootcam" et "disk0s3"...

Comment y remédier ? :s


----------



## Elesthor (9 Octobre 2009)

Tu as essayé via utilitaire de disque : daas partitionement clique sur le bouton (-) . (ou sinon formate ton disque^^)


----------



## kapik (9 Octobre 2009)

oui j'ai essayé il me dit : "erreur : MediaKit signal qu'il n'y a pas de telle partition"
...

bin j'aurais aimer garder mon disque macintosh hd avec tout ce qu'il y a dessus... (meme pas un mois que je l'ai !)


----------



## GillesF (9 Octobre 2009)

t'es pas le 1er à te plaindre de ce problème mais je l'ai jamais rencontré... moi j'ai toujours pu virer tout sans aucun problème... ca donne quoi si tu boot sur le CD d'ubuntu, que tu supprimes les partitions puis que tu reboot sur mac OS pour augmenter ta partition? (éventuellement booter sur le CD de mac OS).


----------



## Elesthor (9 Octobre 2009)

Sinon essaye un live de gparted (un des outils de partitionement les plus puissants qui existe)
(c'est bourrin mais ça marche)


----------



## kapik (9 Octobre 2009)

bonne solution GillesF !!
en passant par le live cd d'Ubuntu j'ai pu supprimer presque toutes les partitions (sauf une qui ne devait pas etre montée mais en repassant sur SN ca a marché)

Maintenant j'installe le tout 

pour avoir ubuntu et xp en plus faut d'abord faire avec bootcamp et aprés windows ? c'est ca...
je m'en vais lire le lien vers ubuntu


----------



## kapik (10 Octobre 2009)

-----
en cours d'installation


----------



## Frodon (11 Octobre 2009)

Le plus simple pour le Tri-Boot c'est encore d'utiliser rEFIt, qui contient une option de synchronisation des tables de partitions.

Ceci permet de partitionner tout à fait normalement son Mac, via l'utilitaire de disque. Vous pouvez passer par l'utilitaire BootCamp avant pour récupérer de la place. 

Ainsi après redimensionnement via l'utilitaire BootCamp, on lance utilitaire de disque, on redimensionne la partition Windows, on créé une partition pour Linux et Linux Swap, et on applique.

Après on installe rEFIt, et à l'écran de démarrage de rEFIt, on sélectionne l'icone de synchronisation, ce qui aura pour effet de prendre en compte le partitionnement effectué sous Mac OS, aussi bien coté EFI (Mac OS) que coté BIOS (Windows/Linux...), et alors on lance l'installation de Linux puis Windows, qui verra alors toutes les partitions correctement. On formate les partitions correctement et on installe. Et voilà.

rEFIt: http://refit.sourceforge.net/


----------



## kapik (11 Octobre 2009)

ha c'est vrai que ca aurait été plus simple, peut être.
Tout s'est bien passé sauf que ubuntu ne se lance pas: erreur : "Erreur leors du chargement du système d'exploitation"...

j'ai refait l'installation d'ubuntu mais toujours la meme erreur ...
Ca peut venir de quoi ? du "chargeur d'amorçage" ??


----------



## GillesF (11 Octobre 2009)

ah ben oui, je pensais que c'était fait pour refit...

pour ton problème : installe refit  non plus sérieusement, c'est essentiel et en plus il est beau et pratique donc il n'y a aucune raisons de ne pas l'installer


----------



## kapik (11 Octobre 2009)

mais je l'ai installé via le lien de Elesthor !!

Mais sans succès le boot d'ubuntu... je recommence... Ca commence à me ....... !!!!

Bon probleme :
j'ai perdu 80Go du mon DD ... LOL
Sous SL je ne parviens pas à augmenter la taille de l'unique partition...
Sous Ubuntu j'ai ma partition de mac et la partition "non alloué" ... Comment fusionner?
C'est pour repartir à zéro...


----------



## GillesF (12 Octobre 2009)

pour moi tu as plusieurs solutions :
- tente en bootant sur le DVD de mac OS et voit si là tu ne peux toujours pas augmenter ta partition via l'utilitaire de disque.
- vérifie bien que ta partition linux est supprimée, si ce n'est pas le cas, boot sur le livd CD d'ubuntu, supprime ta partition linux et reboot sur le DVD de mac OS pour agrandir ta partition de mac OS.
- Si tu as essayé tout ca, essaye d'agrandir ta partition de mac OS via le live CD d'ubuntu (ca peut marcher mais tu as un risque de perte de donnée donc fait un backup avant !)
- Si tu as essayé tout ca sans succès (normalement c'est pas possible, il y a toujours moyen avec les autres solutions mais bon ) : tu fais une sauvegarde time machine, tu formates ton disque dur et tu réinstalle mac OS (j'ai installé à peu près 15-20 fois ubuntu en triple boot sur un mac et je n'ai JAMAIS dû formater ma partition mac OS ou même faire une récup time machine donc normalement je pense qu'il y a moyen).

Si ca continue de foirer... on verra


----------

